# Soliders with 311 Memory Dump issues



## Cube2323 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello DBS! 
a question from some guys in green, we have a jury rigged sat tv in our commons area here in iraq, this DP311 was left from the unit we relieved

good news the guys before us got it to the English channels 
bad news there is some parental lock so we cant get anything above PG-13 ratings (no Full Metal Jacket!) 

while we have lived with it a month but as a tech i thought i would mess around with it... I know how to get to the memory dump and i do know that the that the sucker is in one of the code lines im just not sure which...

also Ive seen the "Master/Hard Reset" but im shaky to do that because i don't want to get flipped outta the English channels 

The other thing is im not sure who pays for the service so i dont have the account info to call the 1-800 # to have them reset it

Anyway if anyone knows it would be much appreciative of some soldiers, 
especially me

Go Army


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Master/hard reset will not do what you want and same time will not drop any channel.
If you could have access to other 311, try to set password there and read it as you propose, then you will know where to look in your.


----------

